# Can villagers use bags?



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

I want to give Marina the fish pichette but if she can't wear it then there wouldn't be a point lol. Does anyone know the answer?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 16, 2020)

I've only given my villagers goofy hats and shirts. Never thought of giving them bags. Only one way to find out!


----------



## Cutiekuma (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't think so, they never wore mine I gave


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

Awe that's too bad


----------

